# Slate tiles from bunnings thread



## Woma_Wild (Mar 8, 2013)

I came across a comment about slate tiles from bunnings that were great to use on heat cords.
I have been searching for that thread but just can't find it.
If anyone can help, I'd be really grateful.
thanks guys.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/bunnings-tiles-170129/


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 8, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/bunnings-tiles-170129/



thanks SO much. photo links don't work tho.


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 8, 2013)

I think people have also used ply wood to make stacks.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 8, 2013)

Whip off a PM to Slateman, he knows a thing or two about slate tiles.


----------

